
PayPal, Venmo to Roll Out Crypto Buying and Selling - imheretolearn
https://www.coindesk.com/paypal-venmo-to-roll-out-crypto-buying-and-selling
======
throw03172019
All those stories about PayPal holding money. The stories will continue but
with crypto. No thanks.

